# hi honey im home



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

loads to talk about were are u all ?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> loads to talk about were are u all ?


Hey Shaun!! So how did it all go?

Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Hey Shaun!! So how did it all go?
> 
> Tallulah.x



very well but we decided against it in the end done a lot of research and some of the things quoted wernt ringing true to me !
but we have a decent idea of what to look out for now so not a wasted trip/
i have been offered a stright swap for my business in the uk for a small nightclub in benidorm so we have that to check out next,
theres only one problem with it !!!!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> loads to talk about were are u all ?


Well, in what respect???? Forum wise, a little quiet, but the usual crowd have been having a chat - Strav, Jojo, Steve, Xtreme etc.....otherwise location wise....whereabouts did you go? Did you sort out the business side to your satisfaction?

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> very well but we decided against it in the end done a lot of research and some of the things quoted wernt ringing true to me !
> but we have a decent idea of what to look out for now so not a wasted trip/
> i have been offered a stright swap for my business in the uk for a small nightclub in benidorm so we have that to check out next,
> theres only one problem with it !!!!!


What problem?????? How did you find spain?? Oh and by the way, I´ve heard through the grapevines that wild parties and all sorts were going on at your house while you were away
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Only joking, spoke to your daughter on Skype LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> What problem?????? How did you find spain?? Oh and by the way, I´ve heard through the grapevines that wild parties and all sorts were going on at your house while you were away
> .
> .
> .
> ...



no it went ok but we dont think as steve hall rightly pointed out it would be a good enough money maker to cover the house business and a wage.

what went wrong ? nothing with that trip that was all fine 

its the new offer thats a bit well shall we say dodgey

heres the advert for it ebay item number 170313832034 now see if u can see the dodgey bit from the advert. !
the books are all good and it is making dam good money.
when u return if u havent sussed it i will give u the answer


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Well, in what respect???? Forum wise, a little quiet, but the usual crowd have been having a chat - Strav, Jojo, Steve, Xtreme etc.....otherwise location wise....whereabouts did you go? Did you sort out the business side to your satisfaction?
> 
> Tallulah.x


went to alicante and benidorm lookin round at a few business mainly within 50 mile of alicante. and a few houses and apartments etc. got a better idea of whats on offer now. ive just had an offer its below jo,s tryin to work it out now the dodgy bit see if u can by the advert ebay item number 170313832034


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ok mate, I´m blonde, bottle blonde maybe , but blonde all the same!! Spell it out for me??? The picture looks different to the previous one tho?

TELL US!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> ok mate, I´m blonde, bottle blonde maybe , but blonde all the same!! Spell it out for me??? The picture looks different to the previous one tho?
> 
> TELL US!!
> 
> Jo xx


....mmmm.....is it a gay bar or a puti club?!?!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> ok mate, I´m blonde, bottle blonde maybe , but blonde all the same!! Spell it out for me??? The picture looks different to the previous one tho?
> 
> TELL US!!
> 
> Jo xx



well i must admit just seems to be good to be true and taking your advice jo as you rightly said if it seems to good to be true it normaly is.
this is another bar this ones in benidorm itself in the old town lovely area. i only ot the offer though when i came back so we were just about to rebook flights etcto go and view because it is takin around £1000-£1500 euros a week profit and thats a cast iorn 100% fact all the licences are in place the lease is all proper and above board etc etc so whats the problem ?
well u see after doin a bit of digging around on good old google i came up with the website for the bar and the uy failed to mention it had a website wonder why ?
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
what could it be i wonder well i found the website as i said so here the link to it
:
:
;
;
;
:
;
;
;
;
;
;
:
;
;
;

Viva Gay Bar Benidorm Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

the punters dont really look like the "late night dancing" type????

Jo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> ....mmmm.....is it a gay bar or a puti club?!?!
> 
> Tallulah.x


u win todays prize free membership 
Viva Gay Bar Benidorm Spain


could u see me behind that bar ?
maybe a gay estate agents paradise but not mine lol


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> well i must admit just seems to be good to be true and taking your advice jo as you rightly said if it seems to good to be true it normaly is.
> this is another bar this ones in benidorm itself in the old town lovely area. i only ot the offer though when i came back so we were just about to rebook flights etcto go and view because it is takin around £1000-£1500 euros a week profit and thats a cast iorn 100% fact all the licences are in place the lease is all proper and above board etc etc so whats the problem ?
> well u see after doin a bit of digging around on good old google i came up with the website for the bar and the uy failed to mention it had a website wonder why ?
> ;
> ...


Yay!!! I was right!!! What do I win?!?!

You know what gave it away....that little rainbow light outside!!! Go Tallulah!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

A GAY BAR!!!! Maybe its in the old fashioned meaning of the word???? Gay, fun, Jolly???

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, if it's a sound business investment, doing well....why not??? You're comfortable in your sexuality aren't you Shaun?!?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> u win todays prize free membership
> Viva Gay Bar Benidorm Spain
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Steve Hall may be interested LOL 

Jo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> A GAY BAR!!!! Maybe its in the old fashioned meaning of the word???? Gay, fun, Jolly???
> 
> Jo


erm def blonde


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Well, if it's a sound business investment, doing well....why not??? You're comfortable in your sexuality aren't you Shaun?!?!


yes very thank u im on this side of the fence deff !!!!

and yes it is a very good investment even in this climate etc
only problem is would u want your drink served to u by someone who would be being sick at the same time ? 

sorry but my stomach could not stand seeing a man with his tounge down another guys throat !

besides dont think me auntie maj would sit in there with her cocktail 

weres steve hall when u want him ?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

He's still in there with his pina colada.....besides, isn't it his Thurs night get together in there?!?!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> He's still in there with his pina colada.....besides, isn't it his Thurs night get together in there?!?!


Yay!!! I was right!!! What do I win?!?!

You know what gave it away....that little rainbow light outside!!! Go Tallulah!!!

erm is there somethin your not tellin us on here ?

little rainbow light is that a gay code ?????????????

sorry not for me

i have the details of the owner though i no who might want them 

jo steve and extreme could all club in and take it over !
french maid rubber gloves stinking bum cleaners etc etc


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> Yay!!! I was right!!! What do I win?!?!
> 
> You know what gave it away....that little rainbow light outside!!! Go Tallulah!!!
> 
> ...




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









recently taken on there last meet up jo,s the one takin the photo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am here - Kenny Corrs is one of my VERY few gay friends and he owns a gay bar in the Old Town. 

He is the clairvoyant in the Round Town News. You do not need to be a clairvoyant to work out that I have NEVER been in a Benidorm Gay Bar. It's no real surprise that on the face of it they make a profit when you consider what they charge for a drink. 


I can GUARANTEE that the real profit is nothing like that though. 

Sorry, the other bars did not stack up but as I have said so often get over here, spend 3 months looking around and get a feel for what MIGHT work. If a bar works it is not for sale on the open market. PUNTO.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> erm is there somethin your not tellin us on here ?
> 
> little rainbow light is that a gay code ?????????????



Yeah, I'm really a 49 yr old ex docker called Nigel. I just like to get together with my friends once a month and re-enact the pie throwing scene at Fat Sam's Speakeasy. Totally obsessed with Bugsy Malone.....I've got an extra spangly dress and feather boa if you're interested?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> View attachment 577
> 
> 
> recently taken on there last meet up jo,s the one takin the photo


Thats right, Steves the one leaning seductively against the wall  We need a "sick bucket" icon!!!

Jo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I am here - Kenny Corrs is one of my VERY few gay friends and he owns a gay bar in the Old Town.
> 
> He is the clairvoyant in the Round Town News. You do not need to be a clairvoyant to work out that I have NEVER been in a Benidorm Gay Bar. It's no real surprise that on the face of it they make a profit when you consider what they charge for a drink.
> 
> ...



steve i did not doubt you for a min mate.
we had to go over anyway i have relatives in benidorm and we needed to take some bits over for them etc (and brin 5000 cigs back) 
it was a good fact findin mission and to be 100% honest if i had the stomach for it i would take it on tomorrow i have nothin against gays everyman to himself but im the old (behind closed doors please) so how could i work and face it every day.
it is a very ood small business thouh and the overheads are low etc the profit really is very good for such a small place.
thanks for diggin around for us maybe i can return the favour i some way another day. 
regards shaun
ps not in that way !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I am here - Kenny Corrs is one of my VERY few gay friends and he owns a gay bar in the Old Town.
> 
> He is the clairvoyant in the Round Town News. You do not need to be a clairvoyant to work out that I have NEVER been in a Benidorm Gay Bar. It's no real surprise that on the face of it they make a profit when you consider what they charge for a drink.
> 
> ...


OOOOPS, I didnt see you sneak in here Steve!!! 

Jo xxxxxxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> heres the advert for it ebay item number 170313832034 now see if u can see the dodgey bit from the advert. !


The dodgy bit is the photos in the Ebay photos - full of happy, normal people. 

Then do a Google and get Viva Gay Bar Benidorm Spain 

I'd not have walked in the door after checking that!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Thats right, Steves the one leaning seductively against the wall  We need a "sick bucket" icon!!!
> 
> Jo


jo you no what they say while the cats away the mice will play 

whats the oh doing tonight ?


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> The dodgy bit is the photos in the Ebay photos - full of happy, normal people.
> 
> Then do a Google and get Viva Gay Bar Benidorm Spain
> 
> I'd not have walked in the door after checking that!


we havent been there i have spoke to him on the phone and msn etc

it dont open till late at night its got so much more to give in the right hands longer hours would benifit it i suppose stright in the day gay at night maybe

i ment the bar not me


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> jo you no what they say while the cats away the mice will play
> 
> whats the oh doing tonight ?
> 
> View attachment 578


If only... I can only dream...LOL

My oh is in the UK having his hair cut this evening and then he´s going to try and catch a rat in my UK house act!!!! 

Jo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> The dodgy bit is the photos in the Ebay photos - full of happy, normal people.
> 
> Then do a Google and get Viva Gay Bar Benidorm Spain
> 
> I'd not have walked in the door after checking that!


are you sure youve got that the right way round steve

i think you mean gone in the door and not come back out


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> we havent been there i have spoke to him on the phone and msn etc
> 
> it dont open till late at night its got so much more to give in the right hands longer hours would benifit it i suppose stright in the day gay at night maybe
> 
> i ment the bar not me


So you could run the daytime straight business nd mrs Shawn could do the evenings!!??????

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> If only... I can only dream...LOL
> 
> My oh is in the UK having his hair cut this evening and then he´s going to try and catch a rat in my UK house act!!!!
> 
> Jo


takes years to come out the closet you no  ask steve


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> So you could run the daytime straight business nd mrs Shawn could do the evenings!!??????
> 
> Jo xx



never she might turn on me and then i would have to share the bed with a load of lesbians every night


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No way, that is a gay area and the clientele there are of a certain persuasion. It is very quiet during the day - up a hideously steep hill does not help! 

There was an excellent little restaurant there run by two lesbians a few years ago. Not sure if it is still there. That's the nearest I have got to the inside of any of those establishments.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> never she might turn on me and then i would have to share the bed with a load of lesbians every night


You wish!!?? Why is it that men like the idea of lesbians??

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> No way, that is a gay area and the clientele there are of a certain persuasion. It is very quiet during the day - up a hideously steep hill does not help!
> 
> There was an excellent little restaurant there run by two lesbians a few years ago. Not sure if it is still there. That's the nearest I have got to the inside of any of those establishments.



been all over that area i did not even no there were gay bars there i must walk round with my eyes closed lol.
me and the mrs always walk up them streets theres the oldest english bar in benidorm nestled in amonst all that. lot cant remember what its called now somethin tavern if i remember right and yes its well british inside lol.
and the walk to the top of the hill with the views from the top were the church is are amazing.
fond memories of there lovely part of benidorm love the old spanish bars food etc
we spend more time in the old town sometimes than in the new town.
as i say nothing against gays at all. maybe it could be turned in to a stright bar but would it work how lon would it take etc to much of a risk for me.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> You wish!!?? Why is it that men like the idea of lesbians??
> 
> Jo xx



I doubt he would be sick on them serving them their drinks!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> You wish!!?? Why is it that men like the idea of lesbians??
> 
> Jo xx


cause we are all dirty ******s at heart


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> I doubt he would be sick on them serving them their drinks!



your always right 

now if it was just a lesbions bar maybe i could do the odd bit of overtime 

were do i sign


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> You wish!!?? Why is it that men like the idea of lesbians??
> 
> Jo xx


I don't get it either Jo. 

Obviously I don't find the idea of lesbians quite as unpleasant as the stuff gay men get up to.....but I certainly don't find it attractive or desirable in any way.

So anything other than normal red blooded heterosexual females need not apply!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> your always right
> 
> now if it was just a lesbions bar maybe i could do the odd bit of overtime
> 
> were do i sign



However....they don't always look like the girlies in your dodgy film collection you know, Shaun!!!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I don't get it either Jo.
> 
> Obviously I don't find the idea of lesbians quite as unpleasant as the stuff gay men get up to.....but I certainly don't find it attractive or desirable in any way.
> 
> So anything other than normal red blooded heterosexual females need not apply!


anyone got a fire extingusher his bums on fire


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> anyone got a fire extingusher his bums on fire


Now there's a man!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> anyone got a fire extingusher his bums on fire


He can just dunk it in his bidet!!!!

Jo x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> He can just dunk it in his bidet!!!!
> 
> Jo x


got to go now i keep losing my internet connection 
will let the mrs pour me a nice cold fosters up the pub 
she earns it i spend it got this relationship sorted matey
see you all tomorrow i will leave you in extremes capable hands ladies.

JUST MAKE SURE HE,S WASHED THEM IN BIDET NIGHT


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> got to go now i keep losing my internet connection
> will let the mrs pour me a nice cold fosters up the pub
> she earns it i spend it got this relationship sorted matey
> see you all tomorrow i will leave you in extremes capable hands ladies.
> ...


Nightie Night Shaun!!!!

So, Xtreme....what's up dude? You gotta entertain us now!!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Now there's a man!!!












what gay films this then ?

see you later 
fosters calling ah the amber nector


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Nightie Night Shaun!!!!
> 
> So, Xtreme....what's up dude? You gotta entertain us now!!!
> 
> Tallulah.x


Or Stevie, he can put on a floor show?????? 

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> View attachment 579
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is he pulling on? Can't see...


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Or Stevie, he can put on a floor show??????
> 
> Jo xx



Now I would pay good money to see that! Yeah, work that thing Stevie, shake it!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> What is he pulling on? Can't see...


It looks to me like he´s pushing not pullng 

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> What is he pulling on? Can't see...


well lets put it this way its supposed to be bin laden on the floor ill leave it up your imagination 
right i really am off now see ya later


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> It looks to me like he´s pushing not pullng
> 
> Jo xx


Oh lordy, where does he get them from?!?!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Oh lordy, where does he get them from?!?!
> 
> Tallulah.x


oh thats easy just google gay men under images !
not something i do all the time mind u 
googles top notch you can find anything with it look










getting excited now arent you ?









down boy

















lol


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> oh thats easy just google gay men under images !
> not something i do all the time mind u
> googles top notch you can find anything with it look
> 
> ...


pmsl!!! Most excellent!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> oh thats easy just google gay men under images !
> not something i do all the time mind u
> googles top notch you can find anything with it look
> 
> ...


Steve???? you like???? LOL

Jo xxxxx


----------

